# 1938 Roadmaster



## 1918 Ranger (Dec 20, 2012)

I believe this is a 38'. Solid, smooth, and a rider.  Leaning to oil it down and ride it. 

















What do you think? Is it a 38?


1918 Ranger


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 20, 2012)

From the spacing of the top tubes and the crank used, I would venture to say it is a '37...what is the SN, Bxxxxx?
Chris


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 20, 2012)

wait a second, do you have a bike rack for your pickup? doesn't this defeat the purpose of having a pickup?


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> wait a second, do you have a bike rack for your pickup? doesn't this defeat the purpose of having a pickup?




Well there are 2 gang tool boxes that you can't see that sit just below the top of the truck bed. They take up the rest of the bed space.  I can hang 10 bikes on this rack I built so no loss in bed use here. 


1918 Ranger


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

Set # A4201

What year?


1918 Ranger


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 21, 2012)

This thread is the End-All for CWC bikes.  Save it for reference.  It's really good.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?2705-Cleveland-Welding-S-N-Project

Mine's a Confirmed '38, has a C prefix SN.  Your rack looks kinda like an All-American Roadmaster, but I'm still learning these.  Possibly a 1936?


----------



## jpromo (Dec 21, 2012)

'36 gets my vote due to the chainring and bar spacing.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

I've been told today its a 35' production that came out in the 36' spring new line. 

Thanks 


1918 Ranger


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 21, 2012)

1918 Ranger said:


> I've been told today its a 35' production that came out in the 36' spring new line.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...




Misquote...

Actually I dated the bike as being fall of 1935 production (CWC production began in October of that year) which the factory considered an early start on their "new for 1936" line of Roadmaster bicycles.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> Misquote...
> 
> Actually I dated the bike as being fall of 1935 production (CWC production began in October of that year) which the factory considered an early start on their "new for 1936" line of Roadmaster bicycles.




Glad you cleared that up. Sorry I misunderstood. Thanks 


1918 Ranger


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Dec 23, 2012)

Was gassing up my truck today and realized I had left the chain guard that came with this 35 Roadster sitting in the back up my truck.  Is it an original piece to this model? 






Thanks 


1918 Ranger


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 10, 2013)

35 Roadster

Got it in and greased the bearings and cleaned it up.  Can't believe how smooth it rides.  Can't wait till spring to ride. 

Before






After













1918 Ranger


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 10, 2013)

What did you rub that down with to get that nice Matt finish?


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 10, 2013)

Ozark Flyer said:


> What did you rub that down with to get that nice Matt finish?




Boiled Linseed oil.  Thx 


1918 Ranger


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 14, 2013)

*Here's my 1936 Roadmaster*

I got this original paint 1936 Roadmaster on epay a couple years back from a great seller - I rode it the day it came in - My buddy Walt called me & asked if I was up for a ride & I told him I was at work - but I could get away - the only problem was I had nothing here I could ride - just then UPS came - NICE - I told him I will be there in a few - pulled this out of the box @ his shop - the seller already dialed it in & went through all the bearings -- I put on the bars & stem - front fender & wheel & the seat & 10 minutes later we rode from Walts shop in Newport to Huntington Beach to grab a bite to eat & enjoy the day on my new favorite bicycle -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice!!   Yea mine is a great, smooth ride, geared perfectly.   I love the sleek flow of the top bars.  Thanks for sharing. 


1918 Ranger


----------

